# The Red Terror plastic conversion



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Even though it's name is just a period joke, I always liked the Red Terror on the tabletop. The metal one I had is long gone somehow, and the resin one ain't gonna survive the Australian summer. :laugh: 

So I made a plastic one. Raverner box. Two tails long, two sets of the large size scything talons and one of the medium. I played around with the posing a bit and made it to look as though it is striking from a coiled tail position as best I could. Then I left out the ravener face and tried to sculpt a big ugly mouth as best I could. Raptor gaunts for size comparison.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Hmm this one I like. The old red terror. Nice job.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you. And yes, I missed seeing the dice that marked a horrible death for those silly space marine characters. :grin:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

It really was a fun little mission wasn't it, never played it but quite enjoyed the story and white dwarf missions.


----------

